# Germany today...



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I was in Germany today and spotted a few coffee related things.

ECM Barista €1399

some beastly Mahlkonig grinders

a red grinder and 2 group in a kebab shop


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Those grinders are not of this world, aliens have had a hand in the making of them.....


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Where abouts did you go? I go Düsseldorf every November for a trade show but never get the chance to explore for good coffee, its all meetings and dinners.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Those grinders are not of this world, aliens have had a hand in the making of them.....


R2D2 http://www.mahlkoenig.com/us_products/VTA-6SW-single-phase.html


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> R2D2 http://www.mahlkoenig.com/us_products/VTA-6SW-single-phase.html


Any idea how they perform? There seems to be a fairly restricted range of adjustment?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

@garydyke1 ?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> R2D2 http://www.mahlkoenig.com/us_products/VTA-6SW-single-phase.html


I really like the look of it, it's ugly in a good way.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

They are awesome . Not for home use


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> They are awesome . Not for home use


And really cheap


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> And really cheap


http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/Mahlkonig/Mahlkonig%20VTA%206SW%20Shop%20Grinder


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Yeah but look at the saving on it at the moment


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Was interested until i saw 10 quid for shipping


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

£3500 Inc. Yowsers


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

> • tungsten carbide discs offer up to ten times longer life time


That's what I'm talking about! Burrs for this thing must cost a fortune!

Different burrs are available for regular coffee, espresso and Turkish.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Group buy? We might get free shipping..


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> Where abouts did you go? I go Düsseldorf every November for a trade show but never get the chance to explore for good coffee, its all meetings and dinners.


we were in Aachen - we were sat outside at a bar and the other half said 'Oh look, a coffee shop'


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Was interested until i saw 10 quid for shipping


no orange option put me off..


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I like the copper.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> I like the copper.


It looked very pink in real life...

ah, perhaps the one behind is copper, I couldn't see it for the Pink one


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Mr O said:


> It looked very pink in real life...
> 
> ah, perhaps the one behind is copper, I couldn't see it for the Pink one





Mr O said:


> we were in Aachen - we were sat outside at a bar and the other half said 'Oh look, a coffee shop'
> 
> View attachment 15716


Pink, Plums..........oh stop it you


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

risky said:


> That's what I'm talking about! Burrs for this thing must cost a fortune!
> 
> Different burrs are available for regular coffee, espresso and Turkish.


£346.95 plus vat and shipping


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

jonc said:


> £3500 Inc. Yowsers


We do all of our ground bags of coffee on one single unit. Probably 20-40kg every day , day in , day out.

They are bomb proof


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

garydyke1 said:


> We do all of our ground bags of coffee on one single unit. Probably 20-40kg every day , day in , day out.
> 
> They are bomb proof


You do 20+ kg of ground a day!? Who's buying it?

I seem to recall a blog from years back where Steve discussed offering ground or not. Now I know why you sell it!


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Do they have the 'notch' settings that can be seen on the front and then some 'fine tuning' ? It looks like the lever on the side might do some fine tuning?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mr O said:


> Do they have the 'notch' settings that can be seen on the front and then some 'fine tuning' ? It looks like the lever on the side might do some fine tuning?


You can adjust where the zero point is. The grind quality is excellent, but you need to get the right burrs for the application .


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

jonc said:


> You do 20+ kg of ground a day!? Who's buying it?


Mainly coffee shops


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

garydyke1 said:


> £346.95 plus vat and shipping


It's best to get two sets then, save on shipping....


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

garydyke1 said:


> Mainly coffee shops


Really? Wow. Every time I speak to you I learn something new and surprising.

Do you brand that Has Bean - or are you worried the inevitable staleness will give you a bad rep?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

jonc said:


> Really? Wow. Every time I speak to you I learn something new and surprising.
> 
> Do you brand that Has Bean - or are you worried the inevitable staleness will give you a bad rep?


Its mainly decaf , if they haven't got a 2nd grinder.....this is very very common.

Then the occasional hotel / restaurant who orders every few days (batch brews/french presses)

..and then shops who want to sell retail to their customers, and have the bags sealed properly.

We don't white label anything , although places like NTP will repackage into their own branding


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks. Interesting.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

jonc said:


> Thanks. Interesting.


When your shipping 400-1200kg per day you'll inevitably have some pre ground : (

Yes, we'd love everyone and every shop to have a full array of grinders


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

garydyke1 said:


> When your shipping 400-1200kg per day you'll inevitably have some pre ground : (
> 
> Yes, we'd love everyone and every shop to have a full array of grinders


That's an amazing amount to be shifting is that just UK and Ireland?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> 400-1200kg per day


Jesus


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

To ship that much coffee and still have someone reply to my daft emails within half an hour is impressive


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

garydyke1 said:


> When your shipping 400-1200kg per day you'll inevitably have some pre ground : (
> 
> Yes, we'd love everyone and every shop to have a full array of grinders


its a shame but so many (even considered half decent) places still don't grind their own decaf. I've worked in a few places that have used pre ground sachets for their espresso machines - such a shame.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Decaf drinkers are treated like a vegetarian in France.


----------



## tobimax (Jul 7, 2015)

Having lived in Germany for most of my life ground coffee is fairly normal. Chains like Tchibo or Eduscho, would grind the beans for you in the shop. Tchibo used to have single source beans as well so you could mix.


----------

